# Spiral bit sale



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Solid Carbide Spiral Sale Set

Dunno how great a sale this is. 6 bits is a pretty good price but only 3 sizes. Been nicer with a 3/8", 5/16" and 5.2mm instead of 2 each of 1/2",1/4" and 1/8".
Just passing it on, let you guys make up your own mind.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I sure wish I could buy them that cheap !! I paid 40 euros for one bit here.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

The cutting lengths look short on those bits included in the package, and half of them have 1/4" shanks. Read carefully before buying...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been buying endmills from an industrial supply, both HSS, and carbide for cheaper. Course they don't call them spiral bits (that cost more).


----------

